# Who has a furbaby from Silver Brook Maltese in PA?



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Could someone tell me who owns the furbaby listed on this website, in the pink heart dress at the bottom of the page? http://www.silverbrookmaltese.com/Puppies_Available.html
I saw her pic on the calendar & have been trying to find out who she belongs to. She is a doll! :wub: This breeder is not far from me & I would love info from someone who has dealt with her. Thanks! :ThankYou:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I think the breeder's name is Tammy and if I am right, she is such a nice lady. I spoke with her, right after my little Kara passed away, and Tammy was incredibly kind.

Even after several weeks and I think even after a months time, Tammy dropped me a line to see how I was doing.

I don't have any of Tammy's babies, but she really was wonderful to deal with over the phone. I never met her, but
she seemed to be very very kind.

I hope this helps a little.

Christine


----------

